# Tuning Adapter



## JARON46 (Jun 8, 2011)

Anyone here in Central Ohio with Time Warner?
I set up my new Roamio Plus Thursday with a new Tuning Adapter.

The Tuning Adapter does not work, blinks twice and pauses, blinks twice and pauses again.

I have called National support line twice, both times they tell me it is a regional problem and they are working on it.

I ask if all tuning adapters in my area are not working and they say most of them are not working.

I would think that if this was true they would be working overtime to fix the problem, unless there are so few tuning adapters in service here that it is not a priority.

So anyone here with a working tuning adapter?


----------



## Rugged Ron (Jul 6, 2011)

JARON46 said:


> Anyone here in Central Ohio with Time Warner?
> I set up my new Roamio Plus Thursday with a new Tuning Adapter.
> 
> The Tuning Adapter does not work, blinks twice and pauses, blinks twice and pauses again.
> ...


I'm in Reynoldsburg, and everything is working normally today. Time Warner, Tivo Roamio Pro, Tuning Adapter. No problems at all for several months, now.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

I am on TWC in southwest ohio using a Roamio and TA -- no problems here. Exactly where are you? The central Ohio region (near Columbus) is a different one

The TWC national CableCARD help desk is usually the best place for help. You could try local support once just to confirm they are clueless as usual. Tell them what the national help desk said and then call them every day to nag them. Also request a credit for loss of service. Unfortunately my TWC region requires you have a truck roll before they will grant such a credit.

Only about one percent of TWC digital cable customers use TA's, and they would like that to be none, so don't assume that having issues with all TA's would generate a huge response. With TWC you just count yourself lucky if you're not having problems with your CableCARD or TA.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

dlfl said:


> With TWC you just count yourself lucky if you're not having problems with your CableCARD or TA.


So true.

Since placing tuning adapters on a power off/on routine (lamp timer) problems have been minimal.


----------



## JARON46 (Jun 8, 2011)

dlfl said:


> I am on TWC in southwest ohio using a Roamio and TA -- no problems here. Exactly where are you? The central Ohio region (near Columbus) is a different one
> 
> The TWC national CableCARD help desk is usually the best place for help. You could try local support once just to confirm they are clueless as usual. Tell them what the national help desk said and then call them every day to nag them. Also request a credit for loss of service. Unfortunately my TWC region requires you have a truck roll before they will grant such a credit.
> 
> Only about one percent of TWC digital cable customers use TA's, and they would like that to be none, so don't assume that having issues with all TA's would generate a huge response. With TWC you just count yourself lucky if you're not having problems with your CableCARD or TA.


I am in Grove City, Suburb of Columbus. Since someone in Renoldsburg has a working TA I am going to take mine back to TW and exchange it.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

JARON46 said:


> Anyone here in Central Ohio with Time Warner? I set up my new Roamio Plus Thursday with a new Tuning Adapter. The Tuning Adapter does not work, blinks twice and pauses, blinks twice and pauses again. I have called National support line twice, both times they tell me it is a regional problem and they are working on it. I ask if all tuning adapters in my area are not working and they say most of them are not working. I would think that if this was true they would be working overtime to fix the problem, unless there are so few tuning adapters in service here that it is not a priority. So anyone here with a working tuning adapter?


Here is a table of what the blinks mean:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=19392&d=1377172238

Yours is #2:


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

HarperVision said:


> Here is a table of what the blinks mean:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=19392&d=1377172238
> 
> Yours is #2:


Nice table and thanks for providing it. There are a couple of code explanations that could really be much more helpful if clarified further:

#6 (8 blinks) means the TA has lost its authorization. This signal must be sent from the head end about every 20 or 25 days. You can see the date and exact time your authorization will expire in the third page of the PowerKey section of TA diagnostics. It's called Auth Expires.

#10 (6 blinks) most commonly results either because the USB cable to the TiVo is disconnected, or because the TiVo is in the process of rebooting. I.e., the TA is unable to communicate with the TiVo.

I'm assuming the table applies only to Cisco/Scientific Atlanta TA's (not Motorola). Is that correct?


----------



## JARON46 (Jun 8, 2011)

I called the local TW store to see if they had tuning adapters, he said they had a Motorola but since I have a Cisco cable card they would not work together.

He called a few other stores but could not find a Cisco Tuning Adapter.

The last time I called the special line for cable cards the CS told me I would just have to wait for the green light to come on the Tuning adapter.

I asked if it would be days or weeks, he said he hoped it would not be weeks but they are working on.

I may see if they will let me have a Motorola Cable card and Tuning Adapter to replace the Cisco CC and TA.

It really should not be this hard to get a Roamio up and running.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

JARON46 said:


> I called the local TW store to see if they had tuning adapters, he said they had a Motorola but since I have a Cisco cable card they would not work together. He called a few other stores but could not find a Cisco Tuning Adapter. The last time I called the special line for cable cards the CS told me I would just have to wait for the green light to come on the Tuning adapter. I asked if it would be days or weeks, he said he hoped it would not be weeks but they are working on. I may see if they will let me have a Motorola Cable card and Tuning Adapter to replace the Cisco CC and TA. It really should not be this hard to get a Roamio up and running.


If they gave you a Cisco or scientific Atlanta cable card then they have Cisco or scientific Atlanta tuning adapters as well. He is confusing the DTA's with tuning adapters. A DTA is a digital tuning adapter that is used when they get rid of analog signals and go all digital where as a tuning adapter goes with a cable card in systems that use switched digital video so he's saying that they only have Motorola DTA's and not even checking to see if they have the Cisco tuning adapter's in stock or close by.

If they gave you Cisco cable cards then that means they have a Cisco or scientific Atlanta headend and you can't use Motorola cable cards or tuning adapters in that system.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

HarperVision said:


> A DTA is a digital tuning adapter...


Just a small point of clarification, "DTA" actually stands for "digital transport adapter".


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Just a small point of clarification, "DTA" actually stands for "digital transport adapter".


Haha Yep, it's even confusing me now too!


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

JARON46 said:


> I called the local TW store to see if they had tuning adapters, he said they had a Motorola but since I have a Cisco cable card they would not work together.
> 
> He called a few other stores but could not find a Cisco Tuning Adapter.
> 
> ...


I had 2 CC/TA's activated with Charter and the first went smooth. Took about 30 minutes for the TA to download and update and finally go green. However, the second one was a nightmare.

After activating the CC, the tech guy could never get the TA authorized(I got the 8 blinks). The next day, I took the TA and CC back and started over. The second time, the SAME thing happened. After a couple more phone calls and finally getting a supervisor that was willing to work with me, she eventually tried a "different" type of hit to the TA. As soon as she did that, the TA went solid green and looking in the menus, it finally said it was authorized. She said she did a "different' type of hit to the TA, one that is not normally done but she never really explained what that type of hit was.

Based on what you are describing, I'm wondering if it's the same issue. In the TA menus, check the SDV section to see if your TA is authorized. If it says no, then you probably have the same issue as I did.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

HarperVision said:


> Here is a table of what the blinks mean: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=19392&d=1377172238 Yours is #2:





dlfl said:


> Nice table and thanks for providing it. There are a couple of code explanations that could really be much more helpful if clarified further: #6 (8 blinks) means the TA has lost its authorization. This signal must be sent from the head end about every 20 or 25 days. You can see the date and exact time your authorization will expire in the third page of the PowerKey section of TA diagnostics. It's called Auth Expires. #10 (6 blinks) most commonly results either because the USB cable to the TiVo is disconnected, or because the TiVo is in the process of rebooting. I.e., the TA is unable to communicate with the TiVo. I'm assuming the table applies only to Cisco/Scientific Atlanta TA's (not Motorola). Is that correct?


I can't take credit for it. I found it in this awesome thread by CoxInPhx covering Cisco TA troubleshooting.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8930002


----------



## JARON46 (Jun 8, 2011)

I called Dedicated line for cable cards again yesterday (3rd time) different tech told me same thing, regional problem been that way for a couple of weeks.

I ask him to try and send a "hit" to the TA he say no use.

I ask can I switch to a Motorola cable card and TA and he says no, Cisco is used in my region and Motorola cannot be used here.

So I am still waiting for the green light to come on.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

JARON46 said:


> I called Dedicated line for cable cards again yesterday (3rd time) different tech told me same thing, regional problem been that way for a couple of weeks.


If it's really been that long with no resolution, you might want to consider filing a FCC complaint.

https://consumercomplaints.fcc.gov/hc/en-us

This will at least require Time Warner to officially respond. And if this issue on their network doesn't have the appropriate set of internal eyes on it, chances are it will after this.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

HarperVision said:


> Here is a table of what the blinks mean:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=19392&d=1377172238
> 
> Yours is #2:





dlfl said:


> Nice table and thanks for providing it. There are a couple of code explanations that could really be much more helpful if clarified further:
> 
> #6 (8 blinks) means the TA has lost its authorization. This signal must be sent from the head end about every 20 or 25 days. You can see the date and exact time your authorization will expire in the third page of the PowerKey section of TA diagnostics. It's called Auth Expires.
> 
> ...


If you have a Motorola TA, none of that applies.

I wish someone would post a troubleshooting guide for the Motorola TA, I have no experience with a Motorola TA, and have never seen any Diagnostics explained.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

JARON46 said:


> I called Dedicated line for cable cards again yesterday (3rd time) different tech told me same thing, regional problem been that way for a couple of weeks.
> 
> I ask him to try and send a "hit" to the TA he say no use.
> 
> ...


Yeah if your area uses Cisco/Scientific Atlanta headend equipment, then you have to use Cisco/SA CableCards and Tuning Adapters.

It could just be a bad tuning adapter. That happens. Keep trying to get another Cisco TA from them. If you keep having issues, you should definitely file a formal complaint with the FCC. That usually gets the ball rolling.


----------



## JARON46 (Jun 8, 2011)

Update: I got up this morning and the green light on the Tuning adapter is solid green. All my channels seem to be working.

It has been 6 weeks that I have been waiting for the green light to come on.

I have been calling TW every Thursday, looks like I will not have to call them today.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

Glad to hear!!!


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

JARON46 said:


> Update: I got up this morning and the green light on the Tuning adapter is solid green. All my channels seem to be working.
> 
> It has been 6 weeks that I have been waiting for the green light to come on.
> 
> I have been calling TW every Thursday, looks like I will not have to call them today.


Totally unacceptable you should have to wait that long. Let's see now ... which is more likely:

1. TA's just are unpredictable and sometimes take 6 weeks to straighten up and fly right

(or)

2. Someone in the TWC office (perhaps by accident) finally made the change on your account that needed to be made.

I don't know ... what do you think?


----------



## JARON46 (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't know what the problem was but every week when I called I got a different CSR.

They were always very nice and assured me I was not the only one in my area that could not get the TA to work.

I agree it should have not taken them this long to fix the prolem.


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

JARON46 said:


> I don't know what the problem was but every week when I called I got a different CSR.
> 
> They were always very nice and assured me I was not the only one in my area that could not get the TA to work.
> 
> I agree it should have not taken them this long to fix the prolem.


 If they were out of service for that long, you should call in for an adjustment on your bill. You did, after all, have impaired service.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Just saw your thread. I'm in the Grandview area, and my tuning adapter has been working for years with no issues. I did notice yesterday that it had been rebooted.


----------

